# Niagara Falls, ONT



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2002)

Planning a trip to Niagara Falls, Ontario.  Just wondering if anyone has camped at the Niagara Falls KOA?  Is it a nice place to stay?  If not, is there another campground in the area (close to the falls) that you would recommend?


----------



## FogNobber (Aug 28, 2002)

Niagara Falls, ONT

Is it on Lundy's Lane?  I believe I camped there 5 or 6 years ago and remember it as a nice place although our pull thru was narrow.  Recommendations at the time were to stay at the KOA on the Canadian side and not the one on Grand Island.  I don't know about other CG's in the area.

'98 Kountry Star 5th wheel
'99 F350 Lariat PSD dually


----------



## Ginger (Aug 28, 2002)

Niagara Falls, ONT

We just returned to Texas from a trip to Niagara Falls.  We stayed at the Niagra KOA on Grand Island Blvd., Grand Island, New York.  It was a clean campground, however the motorhome sites were close together.  We could extent our awings, but just barely.  All interior roads are gravel as are the pads.  The park was almost full the entire week we were there.  The charge for full hookups with 50 amp service was $40 per day.  We have a Value Card so we paid $183.30 for five days(this amount includes tax).  We only saw one other place with camp sites.  There is a motel, also on Grand Island Blvd., that has twelve sites along side of the motel.  We stopped and inquired and was told that their sites were $40 also.  There was a pizza place on Grand Island but no resturants to speak of.  They do have a nice new supermarket.  We didn't check on any campgrounds in Canada, but we crossed the border three days sightseeing.  

I don't know which way you will be traveling, but if you travel through Kentucky, be sure to try the state parks.  They are the nicest state parks we have ever seen.  The camp sites are $16 per day and $14.40 if you are a senior citizen.  If you need an further information, please let me know.


----------



## Tntrvlr43 (Aug 30, 2002)

Niagara Falls, ONT

Have stayed at the KOA and a couple of others on the Canadian side and the KOA is nice but some of the sites are on the small side.  If you have slides be sure to tell them.  Otherwise believe the Canadian side is the place to stay because of the favorable exchange rate.  Also, the folks at the KOA I found were extremely helpful in recommending restaurants, etc. off the beaten track.

John & Betty
00 Alumascape 5er 34'
99 Ford F350 7.3 pwrstrk


----------



## sam (Sep 25, 2002)

Niagara Falls, ONT

quote:_Originally posted by ChrisL_

Planning a trip to Niagara Falls, Ontario.  Just wondering if anyone has camped at the Niagara Falls KOA?  Is it a nice place to stay?  If not, is there another campground in the area (close to the falls) that you would recommend?


 Yes we have recently and the camp grounds is excellent.


----------

